# Replacement Parts For A Seiko 4205



## adrianwong (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just bought a Seiko 4205 midsize (37mm) diver but I'd like to change the crystal and get a new bezel insert. Any idea where I could get either of these in the UK? Roy can get me a crystal in a week or so; is there anywhere which would have old seiko replacement parts in stock? I'd even be happy getting a non-seiko black insert which was similar!

Any help appreciated.

Cheers

-Adrian


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

adrianwong said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just bought a Seiko 4205 midsize (37mm) diver but I'd like to change the crystal and get a new bezel insert. Any idea where I could get either of these in the UK? Roy can get me a crystal in a week or so; is there anywhere which would have old seiko replacement parts in stock? I'd even be happy getting a non-seiko black insert which was similar!
> 
> ...


Hey Adrian,

Did you have any luck with this? Can anyone else help as I find myself in a similar position (although for a different model).

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

oddgitt said:


> adrianwong said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


You can get the insert from Ebay (got one for the 710's the other day), thewatchworks has them, I think they're listed as 2205 inserts, they fit perfect though . I've had no luck with crystals so far though


----------

